# Advice for newby please



## Leboeuf (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all,
I’m planning to move to Spain - realistically after Brexit. 66yo, married. Just 2 of us moving. Possibly Almeria region or Alicante (Denia).
I am looking for some books that provide a summary of the key issues - especially the house purchase process and healthcare provision.
Any recommendations?
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the Forum.

The problem with books is that they go out of date quickly, especially on things like healthcare which will probably all change after Brexit. You can get the current state of affairs on the UK Government website: https://www.gov.uk/world/living-in-spain

As for buying a house, best advice is - rent first!


----------



## Leboeuf (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks Alcalaina for your quick response.
I’m sure you’re correct; rent first is the sensible option and one that we’ll pursue.
Challenging, though to find medium term rentals (6-12months) when short term holiday rentals are so lucrative.
May I ask, is that what you did when you first made the move? How did it go?
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I agree that renting for the first year is the best option and it will give you the chance to see if you like living in your chosen area or Indeed Spain.
Long term rentals are getting a bit scarce at the moment but from October to March is probably the best time to look. We came to Spain 4 years ago and like many other expats, still rent long term. At least that gives us the option of being able to move if we get fed up of the area or neighbours.

Healthcare, at the moment for brits pensioners is taken care of by means of the S1 forms and paid for by the UK but after Brexit nobody knows if that will continue for new arrivals. The Spanish government is trying to pass a new law to provide free healthcare cover for all residents so that would be a godsend for many.

Good luck for the future.

Steve


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Leboeuf said:


> Thanks Alcalaina for your quick response.
> I’m sure you’re correct; rent first is the sensible option and one that we’ll pursue.
> Challenging, though to find medium term rentals (6-12months) when short term holiday rentals are so lucrative.
> May I ask, is that what you did when you first made the move? How did it go?
> ...


We bought our house in 2005 and the market was very different then - people were buying and selling quickly at a profit. Since 2008 it's been a very different story. I know one couple who bought for €150k in 2006, but decided they weren't happy here three years later, so they put it up for sale. It languished in a falling market and finally sold last year for €60k.

We were lucky in that we quickly found a house that was perfect for us, and continue to be very happy here. But if I were coming now I would definitely rent while I looked around. You should be OK finding a property over the low season, especially if you go inland a bit, then you can really get a feel for what places are like diring the winter.


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

Leboeuf said:


> Challenging, though to find medium term rentals (6-12months) when short term holiday rentals are so lucrative.


Yes indeed and therein lies the dilemma.

i don't think anyone would argue against the logic of renting first and then buying as it has many positive benefits. The problem is as you say a distinct lack of longer term rental properties for a variety of reasons one of which you've already mentioned. It's also because longer term rentals of a year or more extend to the tenants legal rights short term tenants do not get. Add in that as the Spanish property market (theoretically) picks up, owners who couldn't sell previously and had to rent are now putting the properties back on the market.

Personally, I still feel that renting first and then buying is the sensible way to go.

With regards to books, I do recommend this one: Buying a Property: Spain as that's the one I have. Do check though, to make sure the rules and laws are still relevant as they do get updated.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

booksurfer said:


> Yes indeed and therein lies the dilemma.
> 
> i don't think anyone would argue against the logic of renting first and then buying as it has many positive benefits. The problem is as you say a distinct lack of longer term rental properties for a variety of reasons one of which you've already mentioned. It's also because longer term rentals of a year or more extend to the tenants legal rights short term tenants do not get. Add in that as the Spanish property market (theoretically) picks up, owners who couldn't sell previously and had to rent are now putting the properties back on the market.
> 
> ...


I thought those tenants' rights kicked in after 12 months, so most contracts are for 11 months and then renewed?

Anyway, I don't know what it's like on the Med but round here (Costa de la Luz) the high season only lasts June-Sept and there are loads of reasonable rentals for October to Easter. You could always look at privately owned properties on Booking.com or Airbnb and make the owners an offer.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

We established last year sometime after a lengthy thread that the 11 month contract is covered by the LAU and the tenants have the same rights.

Steve


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, the 11 month trick does not legally work.

I hope that this link is OK on the forum (to a Spanish language blog explaining this).

Desmontando el mito de los contratos de 11 meses - Enalquiler.com


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

Leboeuf said:


> Hi all,
> I’m planning to move to Spain - realistically after Brexit. 66yo, married. Just 2 of us moving. Possibly Almeria region or Alicante (Denia).
> I am looking for some books that provide a summary of the key issues - especially the house purchase process and healthcare provision.
> Any recommendations?
> ...


Hi Andrew

Congratulations on your planned move! I wish you very well with your future plans.

I've given the same answer multiple times on other threads here, which hopefully means it's the right answer...

Of the many books I've read on the subject, there are just two which stand out, though I'm sure others here may have some further suggestions.

_The Complete Guide to Buying a Property in Spain_ by Anthony Foster (makes sure it's no older than the 12th edition)

and

_The Blevins Franks Guide to Living in Spain_

The first is a very easy and generally very useful read, while the second is rather more in depth and written by accountants. Annoyingly, the second one can only be bought by calling Blevins Franks (a firm of financial advisers) or going to their web site.

As for healthcare, that seems to be a moving target for the best advice and I'd recommend looking at one or two of the recent threads here, for suggestions. Here's a couple I've looked at which may be of interest:

Free healthcare

and

Private Health Insurance Company - which one of these three

All the best for your plans.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> We established last year sometime after a lengthy thread that the 11 month contract is covered by the LAU and the tenants have the same rights.
> 
> Steve


That's good.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> We established last year sometime after a lengthy thread that the 11 month contract is covered by the LAU and the tenants have the same rights.
> 
> Steve


Which is why I always suggest that people INSIST on a 12 month contract to avoid any doubt or confusion.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Which is why I always suggest that people INSIST on a 12 month contract to avoid any doubt or confusion.


Does a 12 month contract oblige the tenant to stay the full term? That's not much good if you want to move after six months, is it?


----------



## Gregorians (Oct 18, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Does a 12 month contract oblige the tenant to stay the full term? That's not much good if you want to move after six months, is it?


In our case there's a six month break clause. So not dissimilar to an assured shorthold tenancy in the UK.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Does a 12 month contract oblige the tenant to stay the full term? That's not much good if you want to move after six months, is it?


No matter what the length of the contract, after the first 6 months you can give just 30 days notice.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> We bought our house in 2005 and the market was very different then - people were buying and selling quickly at a profit. Since 2008 it's been a very different story. I know one couple who bought for €150k in 2006, but decided they weren't happy here three years later, so they put it up for sale. It languished in a falling market and finally sold last year for €60k.


That story is a potted history of Spain's economy at the beginning of the 21st century.
All those times that we were shot down because we were "negative" for posting about economic problems newcomers were likely to face in Spain, eh?


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

tebo53 said:


> We established last year sometime after a lengthy thread that the 11 month contract is covered by the LAU and the tenants have the same rights.
> 
> Steve


Yes, and as I mentioned in that thread...you need to go to court to establish that fact. It happened to us. We had two concurrent 11 month contracts for the same property.

Our rent was always paid promptly and collected monthly by cash by the Landlord. We were then told to go, with minimal notice, by the original estate agent and the owner. Apparently, he needed the property back to live in. Untrue, he now uses it as a holiday home. 

Would anyone stay in a property where you are not welcome and spend money in the courts, fighting for another two years rental ?

Be very wary of the 11 month contract !!


----------

